

A Drug Deal Caught From Every Angle - michjeanty
http://gawker.com/5004469/a-drug-deal-caught-from-every-angle

======
aston
I'm pretty sure they were trading Pokemon cards.

~~~
rms
Plausible deniability for the win...

